# Craigslist Score!



## Rammy (Jan 28, 2019)

Was looking over ads in CL and found this!

nashville.craigslist.org/grd/d/nashville-greenhouse-5-ft-5-ft-65-ft/6805575886.html

Im picking it up around noon. These things are normally couple hundred dollars. Score!


----------



## SonRise Acres (Jan 28, 2019)

I bought the half size version of this for my mother-in-law 2 years ago to do her seeds for her garden in. She liked it so much she bought two more.


----------



## Rammy (Jan 28, 2019)

I have one of those, too, but wanted something a little bigger. Just picked it up.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 28, 2019)

Fantastic find!!  

Sometimes CL has awesome deals. I've found a few and bought.  Like All American canner for $25.  NEW !  My Cream separator, cheese press, dehorner, set of tatoo stuff, couple books, all for $200!   The cheese press $285 @ New England cheese place & rarely used. Yeah, over $600, for 1/3 $. (Guy sold his goats)

They are more rare than others but sometimes we hit it BIG!!

Enjoy that new greenhouse.   I would love one for starts.  Will cobble something together soon.     Will work for 2019.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jan 28, 2019)

Rammy!


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 28, 2019)

Having this brought up, I looked at this canner to see what I needed to buy to replace the pressure control valve with the jiggler device.  I just like that better -- less babysitting.

Had to go online to get a phone number, called, and find the screw in & jiggler (with tax, s/h) will be $34.02.  So I will now have $59. in it.  Not bad as equivalent is currently $259.99.

Out of curiosity I asked price of handle, now $12.99 & not the $.70 listed in the owner manual which came with it   

It's 7 qt or 10 pints capacity ins fine for me.  I also have a same sized one that I bought new over 40 yrs ago, if I need to process that much more at one time.  Don't think I will.   Heck, I didn't even realize they have "2-story" ones now until Baymule was talking about hers last year.  
NOW -- I'm shopping for best deal/price on jar lids.....


----------

